# Anruf auf Handy von 049



## Svenson (25 Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
vor ca. 10 Tagen bekam ich zum erstenmal einen Anruf von 049 wenn ich dann weggedrückt habe bekam ich eine SMS von der Mobilbox in welcher Stand dass die Nummer 040809.... keinen Anruf hinterlassen hat. 

Mittlerweile ruft mich diese Nummer mehrmals am Tag an und einmal ists passiert ich bin ausversehen auf abheben gekommen. Ich konnte auf der Gegenseite jedoch nichts hören und habe wieder aufgelegt.

Naja jetzt die Frage hat mich das ganze was gekostet (die Handyrechnung habe ich noch nicht vorliegen) und wenn ja könnte ich etwas gegen diese Kosten unternehmen und zuletzt die Frage was kann ich machen dass mich diese Nummer nicht die ganze Zeit anruft das ist einfach nur noch lästig. Mittlerweile sind wir bei ca. 5 Anrufen pro Tag.

Bin dankbar über jedwede Tipps.

danke und gruss
Svenson

_Persönliche Daten gelöscht, dazu zählen auch Telefonnummern, modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Das ist eine Rufnummer im Ortsnetz Hamburg.
Zu den Kosten des eingehenden Anrufs: Das kostet die normalen Kosten für eingehende Gespräche. Wenn Du beim angenommen Anruf im Netz Deines Providers warst also (zumindest in D) nichts. Wenn Du z.B. mit einem deutschen Handy in Australien unterwegs warst, war das teuer (Roaming-Kosten).

Bei einem Rückruf fallen die normalen Kosten für Gespräche ins deutsche Festnetz an - also abhängig vom Handyvertrag (bei einem Vertrag in z.B. Österreich Auslandskosten) und Standort/Netz (ggf. Roamingkosten).

Vorsicht: Das kann der "Rückruf-Trick" sein - wer zurückruft und die Nummer übermittelt, bekommt dann einen Anruf der Art: "Sie haben was gewonnen, wohin dürfen wir den Preis schicken?" und der "Preis" ist dann eine Rechnung für die Inanspruchname von Telefonsex-Leistungen im Monatsabo für "günstige" 69,95 Euronen - siehe entsprechende Krankenakten mit zweistelligen Seitenzahlen in diesem Forum.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Anruf auf Handy von 049*

Ich bekomm auch seit paar tagen immer wieder einen Anruf von der +490!
1. Wenn man rangeht zahlt man nichts!
2. Wenn man zurück ruft passiert auch nichts! Hab ein Callya-Handy und da wurde mir kein geld abgezogen!
Wenn ich anrufe kommt nur: Die Nummer is ncih vergeben!
Und wenn ich ran gehe kommt mir es zwar vor, dass jemand dran is, aber nich mit mir redet und kurze zeit später aufnimmt!

Geht echt aufn Nerv das angerufe von denen!


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Anruf auf Handy von 049*

Habe den Anruf auch bekommen, muß ich Angst haben, das eine Rechnung kommt?


----------



## grashopper1985 (22 Mai 2012)

Wir bekommen diese Anrufe auch, aber wir haben die Möglichkeit in unserem Handy diese Nummer einzugeben und auf die Liste der zu abweisenden Rufnummern zu setzen. Das funktionert und alle anderen Anrufe mit der Ländervorwahl+49 werden trotzdem durchgelassen.


----------

